# tierra eagle



## yukardo (Jun 12, 2007)

saludos.

quiero saber como puedo hacer en eagle para que la tierra ocupe gran parte del circuito como se utiliza en la mayoria de los equipos. gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 13, 2007)

si no me equivoco las versiones reducidas o gratuitas eso no lo hacen... asi como el autoroute y otras aplicaciones tiene limitaciones... la full nunca la probe... suerte


----------



## yukardo (Jun 13, 2007)

la version q yo tengo si tiene autoroute me imagino q funcionaria entonces.


----------



## eidtech (Jun 13, 2007)

Tienes que poner un plano de tierra con un poligono...

Primero levanta todas las pistas de tierra ya ruteadas.. 
con el comando ripup gnd (enter)
luego da click en la herramienta poligono...
en la caja de comandos escribe: gnd (enter)
pon tu poligono de acuerdo a la forma de tu tarjeta

y listo cada que hagas un autoroute o un ratnest el poligono se recalculara y cubrira con cobre donde le sea posible.


----------



## yukardo (Jun 13, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta anterior


----------

